# New from southwest Missouri



## Smith2970 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey everybody.Been snowed in and came across AT. I'm loving it. I'm eat up with this stuff so it is a natural fit. Been wading snow shooting my new reezen. still on the fence about it. Look foward to talking with you guys.Have a good day.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcome: You'll have fun here.


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

welcome to AT from SC.....

:moose2::moose2::moose2:


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Welcome, to another Missouri guy. Won't hold it against you that you shoot a Mathews. :wink:


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Smith2970 (Jan 18, 2009)

DMaverick said:


> Welcome, to another Missouri guy. Won't hold it against you that you shoot a Mathews. :wink:


I may start holding it against myself! lol


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT :RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Smith2970. Have fun here.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome. We can always use another missouri guy. Were abouts are u from?


----------



## Smith2970 (Jan 18, 2009)

BoCoMo said:


> Welcome. We can always use another missouri guy. Were abouts are u from?


I 'm from Buffalo. About 35 miles north of springfield. How about you?


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Man, you are in a great spot. Being that close to Stockton lake can't be a bad thing!!! Love that lake.


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcome:to AT 
Also form Missouri 35 east of KC


----------



## breaknockspeed (Jan 9, 2007)

*Welcome*

from Joplin


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Smith2970 said:


> I 'm from Buffalo. About 35 miles north of springfield. How about you?


Hartsburg. Just north of jefferson city. I work for ESS. We r down ther around buffalo right now adding a couple of lanes to 65. We also built the new interchange at 44/65.
U shoot at archery shack in springfield much?


----------



## kcarel (Jan 19, 2009)

I didnt know Archery Shack had a location in springfield. Are they really expanding or is this a different place?

Welcome, to the OP.I'm from Jeff City.


----------



## Smith2970 (Jan 18, 2009)

DMaverick said:


> Man, you are in a great spot. Being that close to Stockton lake can't be a bad thing!!! Love that lake.


Used to fish Stockton alot. great lake. You fish it much?


----------



## Smith2970 (Jan 18, 2009)

BoCoMo said:


> Hartsburg. Just north of jefferson city. I work for ESS. We r down ther around buffalo right now adding a couple of lanes to 65. We also built the new interchange at 44/65.
> U shoot at archery shack in springfield much?


Cool. My wife works for modot in the Buffalo project office. not sure of an archery shack. Archery quest?


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome you will enjoy it here.


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi from Northwest Missouri! New on here too.... Welcome.


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk*


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

kcarel said:


> I didnt know Archery Shack had a location in springfield. Are they really expanding or is this a different place?
> 
> Welcome, to the OP.I'm from Jeff City.


Not archery shack. Archery quest. I got confused.

If u go down there tell old slow talking mark i said hi.


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------

